
US says Chinese warship fired military laser at US aircraft - sahin-boydas
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/27/politics/chinese-laser-us-aircraft/index.html
======
notlukesky
The article says the plane was flying in the Pacific ocean and clearly close
to the Chinese warship. The Pacific ocean is huge and more context on where in
the Pacific Ocean would be great. Was it close to China or Australia or Guam?

------
simonblack
Seems the Chinese have taken a leaf out of the US Navy's workbook.

"Get too close for my comfort and I'll take action against you"

A laser that can blind a camera is a less drastic action than a missile to
take down the whole plane.

